# C5 corvette wheels on a mk4



## MY02GETTA (Jun 29, 2011)

I'm trying to figure out what's the best size Adapters to run to give me a good fitment with c5 wheels on my 01 gti


----------



## Matt 337 (Apr 10, 2009)

Check out this thread


----------

